# -den önce/sonra



## Zuccherro

Merhaba,

Türkçe'de nasıl " One month before/after I returned to my country" söyleyebilirm?

Ülkeme _döndükten_ *or* _dönmeden_ sonra/önce?


----------



## ancalimon

Ülkeme geri dönmeden bir ay önce (One month before I returned to my country)

Ülkeme geri döndükten bir ay sonra (One month after I returned to my country)


----------



## Zuccherro

Teşekkürler ancalimon


----------



## ancalimon

There is one think I can't decide though.

I don't think there is a difference between these in Turkish:

One month before-after I returned to my country
One month before-after I return to my country


----------



## Zuccherro

I guess verb tense is not that important here because there is 'before' and 'after' so the time of the action is clear
In fact I am just concerned about the way we use sonra and önce


----------



## ancalimon

Zuccherro said:


> I guess verb tense is not that important here because there is 'before' and 'after' so the time of the action is clear
> In fact I am just concerned about the way we use sonra and önce



It is important because:

One month before-after I returned to my country  (I have already returned to my country and I am talking about something that happened before or after I returned)
One month before-after I return to my country (I am still not in my country and I am talking about what is going to happen after or before I return)


----------



## Zuccherro

Oooh right 
Then I guess it depends on the context ...


----------

